# Xherdan Shaqiri



## BB7 (5 Settembre 2012)

Nome completo:Xherdan Shaqiri

Data di nascita:1991/10/10

Altezza:169cm

Peso:72kg

Piede preferito:Sinistro

Nazionalità:Svizzera	


Profilo Transfermarkt


----------



## Jino (5 Settembre 2012)

talento PAZZESCO.


----------



## prebozzio (5 Settembre 2012)

Me gusta. Sta trovando spazio nel Bayern?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2012)

Il Bayern può alternare sulla linea dei tre dietro Gomez gente come Ribery, Robben, Shaqiri, Kroos e Muller


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2012)

ha un sinistro pazzesco


----------



## BB7 (6 Settembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Me gusta. Sta trovando spazio nel Bayern?



Se non sbaglio ha segnato alla prima col Bayern però era un amichevole se non ricordo male (;


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio ha segnato alla prima col Bayern però era un amichevole se non ricordo male (;



si contro il napoli


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (8 Settembre 2012)

quando lo ha preso il bayern?


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2012)

Ancora l'inverno scorso, ma è arrivato solo in estate.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Novembre 2012)

Fantastico!


----------



## Brontolo (23 Novembre 2012)

peccato per quell'esultanza a norimberga, sua e di mandzukic

Bundesliga come la serie A: Mandzukic e Shaqiri nell'occhio del ciclone! | Altre notizie | Calciomercato.com

le proprie convinzioni politiche (ma anche le proprie convinzioni in generale) dovrebbero rimanere fuori dai campi di calcio.


----------

